# Echinodorus 'Red Flame'



## lowcoaster (Dec 6, 2004)

Red Flames get just as big. Echinodorus Ozelot is a bit smaller as is Echinodorus "Apart". E. schlueteri Leopard" and E. sp. Gabrieli are 2 more choices.

Lots of Luck. roud:


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey locoaster, nice of your to join. I was looking at your C. helferi auction the other night. How much of that stuff do you have available? You can PM me if you don't want to say out here...

The ozelot, apart, etc are more rounded leaves, correct? The tank will be dominated by grasslike plants (C. helferi across the back and micro tenellus across the front) so rounded leaves might be a better contrast unless I add dwarf lobelia near the base of the sword.

Red Rubin might be my only choice since color and shape are more important than size. Is it possible to keep it's size in check by removing the larger leaves?


----------



## lowcoaster (Dec 6, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> Hey locoaster, nice of your to join. I was looking at your C. helferi auction the other night. How much of that stuff do you have available? You can PM me if you don't want to say out here...
> 
> The ozelot, apart, etc are more rounded leaves, correct? The tank will be dominated by grasslike plants (C. helferi across the back and micro tenellus across the front) so rounded leaves might be a better contrast unless I add dwarf lobelia near the base of the sword.
> 
> Red Rubin might be my only choice since color and shape are more important than size. Is it possible to keep it's size in check by removing the larger leaves?


Hey Troy, thanks for the kind words. I have 12 groups in stock---how many did you want? I have Apart in stock as well and can usually get nice rubins (really large and full).

email me [email protected]. I am shipping Monday and making another order to Oriental next week.

roud:


----------



## travis (Nov 17, 2004)

Love your movies Troy  I've got an E. 'Red Flame' and can say with confidence that these things get very large. They've got massive root systems that will require a lot of substrate space too.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Be forewarned that if you decide on going w/an ozelot sword, that it gets as large as E. bleheri. I have an ozelot in front of the E. bleheri and it covers up the height of the E. bleheri easily, as it's the same height and the leaves are about twice as wide as the E. bleheri.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Do I know this Ozelot, Eric?  

Mike


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah, Mike...you should know the beast of a plant. roud: 

It's amazing how large it has gotten. Also sprouted two adventitious shoots from it (at least ones that I can see) and there's a mass of plantlets on their way. Truly an amazing plant, down to its size.


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

I think I'll try the E. apart to start then go from there if it doesn't fit my needs...


----------

